# kennel after spay??



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Havanese friends!
The time is quickly approaching for me to have ay 7month old pup, Seda, spayed :/ 
As I psychologically prepare for this event, I have a question. Seda sleeps in a kennel at night in our bedroom. My concern is that certainly she will not fit in the kennel with that horrible collar she will have to wear. What should I plan to do??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

a lot of us find that using baby "onesies" help tremendously to keep our havs comfortable... and she would fit just fine in her crate! 
Tille was also spayed at 7 months and she wore the onesie for about 4-5 days and was fine after!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> a lot of us find that using baby "onesies" help tremendously to keep our havs comfortable... and she would fit just fine in her crate!
> Tille was also spayed at 7 months and she wore the onesie for about 4-5 days and was fine after!


Great idea...didn't even consider the possibility! Was going potty an issue after spay?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nope! just unsnap it and roll it up for potty time!
Although be warned, Matts WILL form from rolling the onsie up and down! LOL it totally caught me off guard at the time so wanted to warn you!!


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha! Thanks for the warning! Matts have not yet been a problem YET. Puppy coat still intact, silky, and no blowing of coat yet


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am in the minority here as Lizzie wore neither a cone or onesie. Her stitches were not visible for her to mess with them. She looked awful and was nauseated the day she came home and the next day you hardly knew she had surgery.


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hmm...*



Lizzie'sMom said:


> I am in the minority here as Lizzie wore neither a cone or onesie. Her stitches were not visible for her to mess with them. She looked awful and was nauseated the day she came home and the next day you hardly knew she had surgery.


I thought spaying can only be done after giving birth... 
So it's Ok to spay a dog even not after giving birth? At what age do a normal dog can be spayed?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course!!! One of the main reasons to spay is to PREVENT pregnancies. MOST dogs of any breed should not be bred. Only the very best examples of the breed. 

There are debates on when puppies should be spayed/neutered. Many sales contracts require a standard 6 month spay/neuter date for puppies sold with limited registration. (meaning they cannot be used for breeding) But current research suggests that there may be benefits to waiting for the pup to be more mature before spay/neuter. Many people prefer to wait until about 1 year. HOWEVER, if you wait that long, you will most likely have to go through the first heat, which means that you have a HUGE responsibility to make sure the female does NOT get pregnant during that period. (and every dog within 8 counties is going to try to get at her!)


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 2, 2011)

Now i know.. Thanks for the information you just shared here. So that means I have to wait for another month or two for my dog to be properly spayed..
She's only 5 months by now.. Thanks for helping a lot.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The dogs I've had spayed were bandaged and didn't have a cone. It has been a while, but if they put on a cloth bandage, and instead of having the vet change it, put on a onesie every day after romoving the bandage. The main thing is to keep the surgery area clean and dry.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is blessed with the longest tongue in the world. We had to put him in an onesie AND the cone of shame. We let him sleep in his ex-pen while in the cone of shame. However, he did manage to squeeze into his kennel with it on. How I don't know.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I am in the minority here as Lizzie wore neither a cone or onesie. Her stitches were not visible for her to mess with them. She looked awful and was nauseated the day she came home and the next day you hardly knew she had surgery.


Same with us. No Elizabethan collar here! I think she was too drugged up/blah feeling to do anything more than mope around the house and sleep.


----------

